# GB bars how are they?



## Fettlst (Sep 16, 2008)

hi, i want to get a 32" bar for my Husqvarna 288xp and was looking at this one GB 32" CN40 Hi-Tech Titanium Chainsaw Bar (HVT32-50PA). has any one used them if so whats your opinion on them.


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 16, 2008)

Fettlst said:


> hi, i want to get a 32" bar for my Husqvarna 288xp and was looking at this one GB 32" CN40 Hi-Tech Titanium Chainsaw Bar (HVT32-50PA). has any one used them if so whats your opinion on them.



I run a few  of them and they hold up really well...I have them on my saws from 20" to 36" 







.


----------



## excess650 (Sep 16, 2008)

Its funny that you bring the subject up. Amick's had some special with what they were promoting as GB Ti bars painted grey with the Husqvarna logo. I don't recall exactly where I found this on their site, but I did buy a 28" from them at a smokin' deal. Maybe do a search for "Amick's GB bar special"

edit: I found the link, but it is for 24" and 28" only http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=62972


----------



## Stihlman441 (Sep 16, 2008)

Yep,these are the go i use a 18'',25'' and 36'' alot and they last a lot longer than the stihl ones anyway.

Cheers
MS260 Pro
MS441 
MS660


----------



## PA Plumber (Sep 16, 2008)

I have a GB 32 incher I have used on the 441. It has been fine for the limited time I have used it.

I also have a 24" GB Ti I have done some logging with. It does not hold a candle to the Stihl ES bars I have. 
The rails are wearing much faster. The Stihl bar has felled and limbed thousands of board feet and a few loads of pulp. 
The GB bar as done a couple of semi loads and a couple of loads of pulp. The Stihl bar is in better shape than the GB.

Following are a couple of pics of the 32" GB when it was new and close to it.


----------



## pyromaniac guy (Sep 16, 2008)

i run a 28" GB bar on my makita. i think it's a great bar...


----------



## timberwolf (Sep 16, 2008)

Gb bars are hard, seem to hold up well.

Took some grinding and cutting to make the bar fit a very oversized gear, but works great.


----------



## pallis (Sep 16, 2008)

excess650 said:


> Its funny that you bring the subject up. Amick's had some special with what they were promoting as GB Ti bars painted grey with the Husqvarna logo. I don't recall exactly where I found this on their site, but I did buy a 28" from them at a smokin' deal.




I got one of the 28" bars. Great deal.


----------



## sawinredneck (Sep 16, 2008)

PA Plumber said:


> I have a GB 32 incher I have used on the 441. It has been fine for the limited time I have used it.
> 
> I also have a 24" GB Ti I have done some logging with. It does not hold a candle to the Stihl ES bars I have.
> The rails are wearing much faster. The Stihl bar has felled and limbed thousands of board feet and a few loads of pulp.
> ...




Not holding up as well, or the paint comes off easier?
The Pro top bars have left me less than impresed, better than Oregon and stock Husky by a LONG shot, but not what I hoped for.
My 32" Ti bar, has held up very well considering what I have asked it to do!!!
No, it's not an ES, Stihl is the only one that makes it, and it's worth the money, if you have it to spend!


----------



## stihl sawing (Sep 16, 2008)

Been a good bar for me, Ive had a 25 inch pro top for a while now. It don't have any paint left on it anymore.


----------



## Bowtie (Sep 16, 2008)

I agree with the consensus. I have a GB Ti 18" on my 361. Its a good bar, but the Stihl Rollo ES is hands down far superior in regard to how they wear.


----------



## PA Plumber (Sep 16, 2008)

Maybe I got one that was a little soft. Don't know. It is a decent enough bar, just hasn't held up as well as the Stihl. 
Both were cutting Eastern Hemlock and the Stihl bar has done a few cords of firewood.


The GB has started to pit along the rails.







No pitting on the ES bar yet...


----------



## Bowtie (Sep 16, 2008)

PA Plumber said:


> Maybe I got one that was a little soft. Don't know. It is a decent enough bar, just hasn't held up as well as the Stihl.
> Both were cutting Eastern Hemlock and the Stihl bar has done a few cords of firewood.
> 
> 
> ...



That looks exactly like the wear on my GB bar, only the pitting is a little worse. This bar only has maybe 4 tanks on it, mostly cutting hackberry and ash.


----------



## hoss (Sep 16, 2008)

I just got my first GB bar on a j-red 111s. It's a 36 incher with the internal roller. Ihave never seen one of these in person before. I will post more once I get some wear on it.


----------



## E&R_firewood (Sep 16, 2008)

i put a 24 incher on my Makita, has seemed to run fine, not sure how i feel about the 3 rivet replaceable nose though, the fit and finish doesn't seem to be that of an oregon . . .my uncle the crusty old swede logger laughed when he saw the makita and laughed even harder when he saw the GB Bar . . . he'd praised me had it been a stihl and windsor set up.


----------



## stihl sawing (Sep 16, 2008)

Mines not as well made as my still bars, But it didn't cost as much either. I'm not an expert but the stihl bars are hard to beat for quality.


----------



## lazermule (Sep 19, 2008)

*GB Titanium CN40 Chainsaw Bar*

When I ordered my 372xp a month or so ago I ordered it with a 20" bar and it came into the dealer with an 18". Seemed to me that was kind of like mounting a V8 on a vespa scooter for the type of cutting that I wanted this saw for, so the dealer willing subbed in an alternate bar and chain. What he gave me was an Oregon "Pro-Lite" combo. I've only cut a cord or 2 with it and it doesn't seem to be holding up real well so I surfed on over to Bailey's website and ordered up a GB titanium and a couple of pro chains for it. Hopefully this will be a good choice, I'll keep you posted how on it works out.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Sep 20, 2008)

The GB bars are a very good hard bar. I have a 36 and a 24, both are shorter than other brands of the same length. If you hold a saw on it's side the GB does not flex near as much as an es or windsor. I think they are the best. JMO.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Cameljoe73 (Sep 20, 2008)

OMG, I bought a pair of GB's because they were a little cheaper than Stihls ES, and ya they don't flex much, to bad if ya make a mistake they get bent easy, then crack if you try to straighten. ES wobbles all over, but usually never get bent, and the one time I bent one, I got it straight, no cracking. If you never have a tree go the wrong way, or make a buck on a log that's under tension not the way you thought, I guess it don't matter, save about 25% for a bar that lasts less than 1/2 as long, sounds good.

Here is the order, feel free to correct me if you really know different

1. Stihl ES
2. Cannon
3. Oregon
4. everything else


----------



## windthrown (Sep 20, 2008)

I have both Stihl ES and GB Pro-Top & Ti bars in 16-24 inch 3/8 size. I like the GB bars better, and they bend and flex and hold up really well. They also have less of an oval shape than the ES bars. The Stihls are .063 so they may be wearing faster becasue the rails are thinner. The GBs are all .050. 

Anyway, for the money, the GB bars are good. I have pinched them in big trees, bent them and bent them back, and no cracks, or permanent damage. Hell, you cannot even tell where the bars were bent. They have held up well. I have cut a lot of firs, redwoods, oaks and maples with them.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Sep 20, 2008)

windthrown said:


> I have both Stihl ES and GB Pro-Top & Ti bars in 16-24 inch 3/8 size. I like the GB bars better, and they bend and flex and hold up really well. They also have less of an oval shape than the ES bars. The Stihls are .063 so they may be wearing faster becasue the rails are thinner. The GBs are all .050.
> 
> Anyway, for the money, the GB bars are good. I have pinched them in big trees, bent them and bent them back, and no cracks, or permanent damage. Hell, you cannot even tell where the bars were bent. They have held up well. I have cut a lot of firs, redwoods, oaks and maples with them.


----------



## Cameljoe73 (Sep 20, 2008)

> The Stihls are .063 so they may be wearing faster because the rails are thinner. The GBs are all .050.



I hope your saying that your es bars are .063. There for a second I was thinking you were stateing that all es bars are .063.. All mine are .050, and to be honest, I've never had an ES, or a GB in .063 so I couldn't compare the quality of different bars in .063. I have 2 bars in .063, and they are oregon's, and on saws that I rarely use.


----------



## windthrown (Sep 20, 2008)

Yes, _THE_ bars I am talking about here are all _MY_ bars. Stihl, GB, Oregon or otherwise.


----------



## Slamm (Sep 20, 2008)

I log and use GB bars and Stihl bars. I personally can't tell any difference between the Stihl and the GBs, except that the GBs are much cheaper.

I have bent them and bored a slot in the next tree and bent it back and now I can't tell which bar I did it to. The tips have been bent back and for and still no problem. The amish loggers I purchased several for all still have the same bars and this year still and that was over 1.5 years ago and they cut a lot of wood in Wisconsin and IA.

I am not knocking Stihls as they make quality products, but I can't fault the GBs for less money and so after the first bar that comes with each Stihl gets used up a GB replaces it and I have several of each length.

It seems to me that the GBs "lip up" quickly then get real hard and then don't seem to wear anymore. After you file or grind that first lip off, they are broken in and ready for a lot of cutting thereafter.

My opinion,

Sam


----------



## windthrown (Sep 21, 2008)

Amish loggers? I thought that they did not use anything with motors or technology


----------



## stihl sawing (Sep 21, 2008)

windthrown said:


> Amish loggers? I thought that they did not use anything with motors or technology


Yeah, They use horse and buggys here. Kinda weird they would chainsaws. I guess they figure the old crosscut saw is a little to much work.


----------



## aglicknmex (Sep 21, 2008)

*Amish loggers*

I grew up among the Amish in Holmes County, OHio. A good friend runs an Amish sawmill, diesel powered. Amish dont OWN cars and use electricity in their homes. They will ride in a car, and small engines run the washing machine etc at home. My local chainsaw shop was Amish owned and staffed---used to have gas lights there!! Lots of different rules in different communities. Too much modernity leads to assimilation... something like that. Wow what a hard working bunch as a whole. al


----------



## lazermule (Sep 23, 2008)

My GB Bar showed up. Here it is installed on my 372xp.


----------



## CharlieG (Sep 23, 2008)

Talk about all orange


----------



## funky sawman (Sep 23, 2008)

I like GB titanium bars because they are springy. I always seem to get my bar pinched and these bars spring right back!!!!


----------



## AOD (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm thinking of getting one for my 575XP, because it will match the saw and also nobody else around here runs them, everybody here runs Oregon or Stihl bars.


----------

